# Sick bags at the ready...



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nissan GT-R 2012 VVIP edition now in UAE & GCC | Drive Arabia : Dubai / Abu Dhabi [UAE, Saudi, Bahrain, Qatar, Kuwait, Oman & GCC]

WTF? I just don't get why Nissan (presumably at Mizuno's request or at least with his permission) waste money developing tasteless editions like this and the standard Egoist, when they'd make much more making a road legal version of the RC race car?

Heck charge even more than the already ludicrously overpriced SpecV, but let's see a 600hp, 1500kg GT3 RS competitor already!


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

From what I've seen it'll fit right in over there.

Good idea (for Nissan). Must cost very little to retrim and tart up a GTR. No need for further development just some needlework etc with the cost passed directly onto the customer (plus x%).

Hopefully the profit will be ploughed into the R36...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

It don't mean a thing
If it aint got no bling 
Do *** be dah do *** be dah Do *** be daaaaaah ...


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

Totally agree David, I really cant see the point, surley they can just buy a GTR and do these cosmetic changes after market.

Why dont they produce a GTR-RS, I would be in the market for a lightweight speed demon at a reasnoable price Va Va Vooooooommmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Yep, give me a GT3'esque GTR anyday.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Each to their own, enough money in UAE to make this viable, and as we all know money and taste are inversely correlated!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*VVIP PIMP EDITION*

If you lived in dubai where its sunny all year round and you dont get spat on for wearing gold, surely you'd rather be driving this than a grey sky edition with seats that look like theyve been wounded in a sword fight! wouldnt you?!

I think Im In Love


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nope sorry not for me at all this.....one for it....'FAIL'


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

A bit too "white" for my liking!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

keeping that clean is not going to be easy....

not my cup of tea


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmm not sure sometime i like it other times i dont, maybe a differnt trim.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> keeping that clean is not going to be easy....
> 
> not my cup of tea


Holy crap! Stop it! yuck!!!!!uke:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Personally I really like it, its not over the top at all.


----------



## Dave270r (Oct 9, 2008)

Horrible interior.

As said, imagine keeping it looking clean. I don't get the whole pseudo-luxury blingy thing. If you want luxury, by a Phantom, don't make the inside of a sports car look like a Gucci handbag.


----------



## clint thrust (Mar 20, 2008)

Dave270r said:


> Horrible interior.
> 
> As said, imagine keeping it looking clean. I don't get the whole pseudo-luxury blingy thing. If you want luxury, by a Phantom, don't make the inside of a sports car look like a Gucci handbag.


+1

hear hear :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Dave270r said:


> Horrible interior.
> 
> As said, imagine keeping it looking clean. I don't get the whole pseudo-luxury blingy thing. If you want luxury, by a Phantom, don't make the inside of a sports car look like a Gucci handbag.


Which ever way you look at it the GTR is in a different league to your adverage VW, its more Veyron than it is Phantom.

As for keeping it clean, you are aware that it never rains in the UAE?! Ok, you dont have to have it in white, but if you want to make a GTR more luxuious, why not go down the gucci bag look route, after all, gucci bags are the epitome of luxury accessories, for women at least..

Take most other luxury manufacturers, Bentley, Spiker even Aston Martin they all use diamond-quilt upholstery, hell, some of them even come with poncy leather luggage that looks like a generation of cattle gave their lives to make..

If you wear a thawb, and want to get to your oil field quicker than your business partner in his all white 997 Turbo, what better way than in a VVIP Edition GTR! :smokin:


----------

